# blurry camera pictures?



## itzjonjon69 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys as you know our camera's suck ass, but i'm starting to get really annoyed because the camera takes pictures so fast that my pictures usually end up blurry and i have to take like 4 pictures of the same thing to make sure i get a clear one. Any of you guys have any tips/solution to get a clear picture? Are you guys using the stock camera app or another one?


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

itzjonjon69 said:


> Hey guys as you know our camera's suck ass, but i'm starting to get really annoyed because the camera takes pictures so fast that my pictures usually end up blurry and i have to take like 4 pictures of the same thing to make sure i get a clear one. Any of you guys have any tips/solution to get a clear picture? Are you guys using the stock camera app or another one?


How does it "suck ass?" My camera works great. As for your phone being blurry? Try moving less while taking a picture? Maybe touch your screen to what you want your camera to focus on? Also, if you hold the take pictures button it will start to autofocus.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Currently I have two camera apps on my phone but I use the stock one more (The other is HDR Camera which I only use when trying to get a perfect picture). The thing that really helped me is an add-on in AOKP which adds the ability to use the power button to take pictures instead of using the on screen button, since then my pictures have been much less blurry.

Also, even before finding this I still thought this was one of the best camera's on the market, I understand there are better out there but the speed at which this takes pictures makes it an amazing camera built into a phone (Actually much better than the Droid 4's camera (Only mention this because my mom got the Droid 4 and although it is a pretty decent phone the camera is terrible)).


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Camera ICS+ is awesome. I was pretty unhappy with the quality if pics with the stock camera app. Try it out it is definitely worth buying.


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

The stock camera is decent enough for me, but I always edit mine with Pixlr-o-matic afterwards to make them look better or add on special effects.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

You're complaining about this camera ? Try a motorola one .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

The camera is fine, if you have enough light in your shot. If you're doing anything indoors, better make sure you've got every light possible on. Otherwise the quality takes one huge nosedive into a steaming pile of elephant ****.

And if you are still getting blurry pics, its one of two things and here's the remedies to both:

1) Carry a microfiber cloth on you at all times. Not only is it good for cleaning your screen from smudges, but it also is a MUST HAVE for the camera lens. Clean it before taking any pictures.

2) Make sure the camera is focused properly before you take a picture. It can either auto-focus or tap the screen to focus it manually. Once its focused, do your best to not move or shake the phone until the picture is saved. With how fast this phone can take pictures and save them its not so bad, but the more you move the worse it'll look. So hold'r steady.

Obviously these seem like rather rudimentary steps to be taking but you'd be surprised how much better your pictures will come out if you make mental notes about those 3 things alone before snapping a shot.


----------



## synysterxj (Mar 9, 2012)

Is there a free app that lets you use the power button as the picture taker?


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

synysterxj said:


> Is there a free app that lets you use the power button as the picture taker?


Camera with power shutter button: http://dl.dropbox.co...ameraGoogle.apk
Replace your current one with it..


----------



## justinjbaron (Dec 24, 2011)

This apk installed fine but the only thing that happens after I press the power button is that the screen shuts off. Any tips?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

